# opinions please!



## TROYY (Feb 27, 2013)

could i get peoples opinion on this .. for a beginner

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOME-FITNESS-MULTI-GYM-WEIGHT-BENCH-PRESS-INCLINE-ARM-CURL-TRICEPS-CHEST-LEG-/230928208083?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item35c464d0d3

is this just cheap rubbish or will it be enough to get me started...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Dont see why you need half the crap on it.

Just go to Argos and buy a bench.

If your starting out you should be aiming to do all compound movements anyway to get mass on you.


----------

